# Are pecans okay for goats to eat?



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

We have 5 pecan trees and over 100 lbs of pecans. Naturally, I would feed in moderation, if given to the goats. In one area of our property the pecans fall inside the goat fencing and I think a doe has eaten a few. Just curious if anyone has had experience supplementing a goats diet with pecans or allowing them to eat them. We have had all kinds of animals and fowl come onto our property to eat the pecans, including deer. Since goats and deer like similar foods, thought I would check. :thankU:for any information.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes our goats LOVE them. They also LOVE the pecan tree leaves.


----------

